# 1982 Ritchey McKinley s/n 2R019



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

I posted this bike here several years ago, after a partial restoration. Now the restoration is complete, after receiving some meticulous refinishing work at Ed Litton's shop.

I purchased this bike third-hand in 1983 for $550, the previous two owners working at the local bike shop.

The bike is almost certainly a McKinley model. It does not have the external headtube butting of the Everest (although I wish it did, as the headtube has elongated slightly over the years, and now requires a shim on the top headset cup to fit snugly). The fillets do not seem as generous as the Everest frames I have seen. Also the size and original color ( 20" / slate grey) match with the limited available options for the McKinley.

I asked Ed to paint the bike Bright Green Metallic, one of the ten standard Imron finishes offered on the Ritcheys of the day. JR at Velocals did a superb job on the reproduction decals.

The original wheelset was Bullseyes laced to gold Araya 7x's. The Bullseyes got retired around 1984-5, when the guys at Ibis built up a wheelset of modified Hi-E hubs laced to RM-20s. I am not sure whether Ibis did the modifications, or purchased them through Cunningham.

The Bullseyes spent the last 25 years sitting in my parts cabinet, but recently got dusted off and laced to black Araya 7xs. The Hi-E wheelset has been an incredible survivor, having run for some 25 years with zero maintenance. The braking surfaces on the RM-20s were quite worn out and the bearings felt a bit dry but otherwise ok. So I replaced the rims with NOS RM-20s (re-using the same spokes), popped the seals off the hub bearings, flushed and repacked. This wheelset is ready to roll for another 25 years!

So some of the pictures here are with the Bulleye wheelset, and some are with the Hi-Es.

I know what y'all are thinking... Get some skinwalls on that thing for chrissakes!


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Just beautiful Brian! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

Very Cool.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

So many nice touches in the build! Great stuff.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I love that color. Am I wrong or does your rear rim look different in some pics? Killer bike, Those black Arayas and TA cranks would look soooo nice on my 39 Elgin. I have just about given up on finding a fillet brazed Ritchey in my size that I can afford.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Hard to express how I feel seeing this. That bike dates to the time when I built all the wheels. And made the brake cables one at a time.

It was an amazing time. Who could have imagined seeing thirty years later the product of what seemed like a routine daily task, now treasured by its owner and admired by others? Who wouldn't want to hang out here, to see their own work again?

I'm getting a little verklempt,


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

Repack Rider said:


> Hard to express how I feel seeing this. That bike dates to the time when I built all the wheels. And made the brake cables one at a time.


Hey CK-

Did you guys build the 130mm rear axles for these Bullseyes? I think 1982 was the first year of 130mm spacing. The axle is different from any other Bullseyes I have seen. The bolt is not a shoulder bolt, but has a threaded sleeve on it. When I sent this photo to Steven at Bullseye, he couldn't identify it as anything Bullseye ever shipped, although he might not have been around back in the early '80s.

And thanks for all your contributions to the origins of the sport. It had to be a royal PITA sourcing all the components in the days before MTB gruppos!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

nightshade_rider said:


> Hey CK-
> 
> Did you guys build the 130mm rear axles for these Bullseyes? I think 1982 was the first year of 130mm spacing. The axle is different from any other Bullseyes I have seen. The bolt is not a shoulder bolt, but has a threaded sleeve on it. When I sent this photo to Steven at Bullseye, he couldn't identify it as anything Bullseye ever shipped, although he might not have been around back in the early '80s.
> 
> ...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Great bike and a great example of a successful restoration!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Great story B. It sure was a pretty bike when you pulled up with it. And everything was tight....not a rattle bucket at all. Amazing how well its all held up with all the use its received. And its no garage queen!


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Loved that bike.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

Ed Litton checked out the frame for cracking when he had it bead-blasted down and gave it a clean bill of health. Probably doesn't hurt that I am 155 lb and not a terribly aggressive rider.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I just thought these previously posted before photo's belonged in this thread also. What an awesome ride......

View attachment 550591


View attachment 550592


View attachment 550593


Certainly one of my dream bikes....
Thanks for posting. I am sure you will get another 25 years out of it. 
T


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks awesome before too. I do like the Hi-E hubs a whole freaking lot.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

Sweet Ritchey :thumbsup:

And to think we got to see you hammer on it for the first time[restored] on the Vintage ride.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

nightshade_rider said:


> When I sent this photo to Steven at Bullseye, he couldn't identify it as anything Bullseye ever shipped, although he might not have been around back in the early '80s


As far as I know, he is a relative newcomer to the company and might not know about a few odd doo-dads that were made now and then.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Very nice restoration. Love the color.

How does that gearing work for you? I've been thinking about doing something similar on one of my bikes with bullseye cranks and 26/42 up front. I think that's similar to what you have?


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Killer.

Are those shifters correct original? Seems like something a bit nicer could/would be on there.

I had those on an old Univega, and man they were bad.. the levers were wet noodles.

Ultra classy color.. and with HiE's.. oolala.


-Schmitty-


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Schmitty said:


> Killer.
> 
> Are those shifters correct original? Seems like something a bit nicer could/would be on there.
> 
> ...


Everything from the low end beach cruiser to the Series 1 Breezer had those shifters since that was the only one made then.

Nice bike, Nightshade... and good job freshening her up. I always liked that color. I passed one up like that and regret it.


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Man...That thing is great. The history, and fact that you`ve had it so long makes it extra cool, like an old friend that will always be around...:thumbsup:


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

muddybuddy said:


> Very nice restoration. Love the color.
> 
> How does that gearing work for you? I've been thinking about doing something similar on one of my bikes with bullseye cranks and 26/42 up front. I think that's similar to what you have?


I never had the option of running a triple setup until now. When I tried to install one a few years ago, there was negative clearance between the little ring and the chainstay. At first I though it was the wrong length or taper on the BB spindle, but that wasn't the case. The only thing I can figure is that, when the frame was brazed, the chainstays were attached to the BB shell somewhat outboard of where they should have been. So the bike always had 40T/26T double setup.

When the bike was at Ed Litton's shop, I asked him to install a new Phil spindle that was 5mm longer than the original one. Now I have the option of running a triple and have enough clearance between the crankarm and chainstay to use a wrap-around chainstay protector.

Obviously the use of 40T big ring limits your upper end, but that's ok since I am scared to ride at high speeds. If I am winding out the 40T gear, I am going fast enough!


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Everything from the low end beach cruiser to the Series 1 Breezer had those shifters since that was the only one made then.
> 
> Nice bike, Nightshade... and good job freshening her up. I always liked that color. I passed one up like that and regret it.


Ah, I see.

Would have been trick to get some dt shifter braze ons, and adpt to bar mount. Get some nice Campy dt shifters going. Mmm good.

-Schmitty-


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

Schmitty said:


> Killer.
> 
> Are those shifters correct original? Seems like something a bit nicer could/would be on there.
> 
> ...


There were several variants of the Suntour Mighty shifters at the time but all were basically the same. The originals on the bike were the kind with the plastic dustcovers but they cracked easily. And the plastic also served as the cable housing stop, so if you whacked it real good you were SOL.

The ones that are now on my bike are probably the most common variant, Suntour OEM'd them with Schwinn branding on the washer. I like them because the ratcheting part is interchangeable with the Suntour barcons. They can get mushy feeling if the rivet that hold the baseplate to the band loosens up.

But the coolest ones are the modified ones that were mounted directly to the Majura perches (this one off FB's Breezer, thanks FB)

And thanks everyone for your kind words on the bike, it's been a fun and satisfying project.


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

here's its twinbrother...separated at birth http://oldmountainbikes.com/cgi-bin/bikes.cgi?bike=2R019


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

If the serial number is correct, it is the SAME bike. Just a new, and very sweet, disguise.

Owen


----------

